# Mmmmmmm....Roooooooooo



## Earthling (Apr 28, 2008)

Mmmmmmm....Roooooooooo


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 28, 2008)

it looks like its in love..........


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh, isn't that cute, he's cuddling that widdle joey... ;-)


----------



## andyscott (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok earthling, have you been brushing up on your pocket picking skills?
How did you get a joey?


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 28, 2008)

WHOA that is awsome!!

howed you get a hold of that one?


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 28, 2008)

you can buy joey's at the broadmeadows shopping center, the butcher just next to the supermarket sells them, he can get live fuzzy roos if you ask politely.
i reguarly feed them to my blue tongues


----------



## ally_pup (Apr 28, 2008)

No offence but imo thats is absoloutly horrible


----------



## andyscott (Apr 28, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> you can buy joey's at the broadmeadows shopping center, the butcher just next to the supermarket sells them, he can get live fuzzy roos if you ask politely.
> i reguarly feed them to my blue tongues


Very interesting as Im struggling to get full size rabbits for the big Coastal ATM. Broady is only 15 minutes away.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 28, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> you can buy joey's at the broadmeadows shopping center, the butcher just next to the supermarket sells them, he can get live fuzzy roos if you ask politely.
> i reguarly feed them to my blue tongues


 
Lol, no chance you could get any pig products there though!


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 28, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> Lol, no chance you could get any pig products there though!



only on wednesdays, unless its bulk order, but you can only bulk order wild pigs, and, um, 'bulk' broadmeadows pigs


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> No offence but imo thats is absoloutly horrible


 
Ditto.. especially to the person who said you can get live ones..


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 28, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> only on wednesdays, unless its bulk order, but you can only bulk order wild pigs, and, um, 'bulk' broadmeadows pigs


 
I thought the muslims managed to get pig products banned there?:shock:


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 28, 2008)

**note to self, keep thread un-racist so as to not have it deleted**
not sure, i saw plently of pigs there over the last couple of weeks on a work trip, not many roos though...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 28, 2008)

has the Joey missing a head :shock::?
different sort of food product tho


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 28, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> **note to self, keep thread un-racist so as to not have it deleted**
> not sure, i saw plently of pigs there over the last couple of weeks on a work trip, not many roos though...



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 28, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> he can get live fuzzy roos if you ask politely.


 
Tell me you're joking! Before I type something I shouldn't....


----------



## andyscott (Apr 28, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Tell me you're joking! Before I type something I shouldn't....


Yes Mrmikk, Im sure he was joking lol.


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 28, 2008)

no really, you can get fuzzy roos, live or frozen. you can also get fuzzy kittens, ex-guide dogs and the odd fuzzy pig.


----------



## hornet (Apr 28, 2008)

next roo shooting trip i'll be collecting a few joeys for feeders. Probably easyer then tracking down feeder rabbits up here.


----------



## dintony (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok, looked at the pic...

Forgive me. I have bad eyes.... But is it headless? (the roo I mean) If yes....why? (I mean is there a specific reason)

Next question..... Would snakes really get a chance to eat a roo that size in the wild? I mean they don't really get out of the puch before they have fur do they?


Thanks. I know I'm nosey....  



Vixen, you can get live rats and mice too... but _most_ people don't feed them live to the snake. Benefit of the doubt?


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 28, 2008)

they stay in the pouch until they are basically too big for anything but a big scrubby to get at. they dont come out until they are fully furred. its probably headless because he bought it in blackburn, not broadmeadows.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2008)

Pmsl, lets take joel pigshooting ,,

I figure someone has made the most of one of the by-products of the roo-shoot which roo-shooters usually leave in the paddock..

Could be road-kill to..

Another snake got the head or it was to gruesome for the pic?


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 28, 2008)

lol, we shal have to catch up next time im in melbourne, or your down near wangaratta. we leagally kull roos here.


----------



## mattooty (Apr 28, 2008)

Seeing as he said it came from a butcher, i'd imagine that it would have been fit for human consumption and therefore had its head removed.


----------



## dintony (Apr 28, 2008)

How much meat could human get off a roo that size??  

I'd say more like dog food yeah?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 28, 2008)

No one said the joey in the pic came from a butcher, lol


----------



## Earthling (Apr 29, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmm...Joeys.......
Unfortunately this young decapitated joey was not bought from a butcher....would be good if you could, but its illegal in Australia to buy/trade dead young joeys. I tried to get the laws changed a while ago, but its a legal, ethical and political minefield, and I wasnt prepared to put that much time needed for a very low chance of change. Better things to do.....

This wee fella in the pic was aquired whilst out shooting yeasterday arvie.
Reason for being headless, is as its the one of the humane methods outlined to kill young joeys. The other way is a blow to the head, which I feel has a less then 100% succesfull death rate like decapitation does......

I always feel sorry for the poor wee buggers when I chop their heads off, feeling a bit like an executioner killing innocent children.........yesterday though it wasnt so hard, as I managed to convince myself that why should I leave them as crow food in the paddock when instead my bredli can have a nice feed


----------



## mini_kitty (Apr 29, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> No offence but imo thats is absoloutly horrible


 
Why is it horrible? Its just another mammal. Mice, rats, guinea pigs, baby chickens, rabbits, piglets, so heck, why not a joey? If you dont have the stomach for it then dont have an interest in snakes! Though come to think of it though, WHY do snakes only like the cute critters? hahahahaha


----------



## Forensick (Apr 29, 2008)

junglepython2 said:


> I thought the muslims managed to get pig products banned there?:shock:



probably... but jews in ripponlea/balaclava have had it banned for YEARS.


but so what really... the butcher would only do it coz it means more people shop there, and he makes more money.


and as for the "its cruel" assuming they are harvested/euthed ethically, its no worse than rats mice rabbits

EDIT: and it seems it was... so rather than wasting an animal, it was put to a valid use... 
my vegan GF sitting behind me even approves


----------



## Jozz (Apr 29, 2008)

GOD will condemn you to the fiery pits of HELL!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats sad, a baby joey. Australian's famous animal.


----------



## jbourke (Apr 29, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Thats sad, a baby joey. Australian's famous animal.



Its not different to anyone of us eating beef or bacon.


----------



## Jen (Apr 29, 2008)

Apparently, Australia is the only country that eats its national emblems. Weren't you worried about parasites from the joey?


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 29, 2008)

Beef or bacon, most people on earth eat that. Killing a Roo. To far.


----------



## amazonian (Apr 29, 2008)

Beef & bacon are commericially farmed (not wild native animals) for food use to sustain HUMAN life.











I hate roo's anyway


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Beef or bacon, most people on earth eat that. Killing a Roo. To far.


 
You have a lot to learn young fella - Roos are in plague proportions throughout much of the country...

That joey would either have looked like that lying in a field or looked like that getting eaten by Bredli - surely it would be a waste to leave it to the feral cats to pick at...


----------



## Magpie (Apr 29, 2008)

Jen said:


> Apparently, Australia is the only country that eats its national emblems. Weren't you worried about parasites from the joey?


 

Not even remotely true (thankyou VB ads).
The kangaroo is not Australia's faunal emblem and other countries have animals such as the rooster as their national faunal emblem.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 29, 2008)

I cant agree or disagree with the whole is it right or is it wrong, Yes they are in plague proportion and yes they are an Australian icon so whos right and whos wronge? At least it wasnt wasted, probaly not a good idea to be posting it every where i can see how it may offend.


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 29, 2008)

everyone that thinks its wrong to eat your national emblem, get over yourselves. do you sing the national anthem every morning? 
roos should be eaten more in australia, they breed and grow better than beef and lamb in australia and they are far better for the land. ive tasted bad beef and crappy sheep, ive only ever tasted good roo...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> roos should be eaten more in australia, they breed and grow better than beef and lamb in australia and they are far better for the land. ive tasted bad beef and crappy sheep, ive only ever tasted good roo...


 
*Joel* - I agree entirely mate - I love Roo - and the little beggars are everywhere...


----------



## dintony (Apr 29, 2008)

Just in case anyone else was wondering....  

*State Faunal (Animal) Emblems:*

Victoria: Leadbeaters Possum

New South Wales: Platypus

Queensland: Koala

South Australia: Hairy-Nosed Wombat

Western Australia: Numbat

Tasmania: Tasmanian Devil

Note: The state of Tasmania does not have an official faunal emblem.

Northern Territory: Red Kangaroo


*State Faunal (Bird) Emblems:*

Victoria: Helmeted Honeyeater

New South Wales: Kookaburra

Queensland: Brolga

South Australia: Piping Shrike

Western Australia: Black Swan

Tasmania: Note: The state of Tasmania does not have an official faunal emblem.

Northern Territory: Wedge Tailed Eagle


----------



## dintony (Apr 29, 2008)

Lucky you're not a Terrortorian Earthling 


P.S Go the Terrortorians!!!!! We ROCK!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 29, 2008)

feel free to come and kill our wild cat popluation anytime you want!!! Little buggers are breeding like wild fire and killing even quicker, they would be goog food for any snake. They are one animal that realy needs controlling and kulling


----------



## koubee (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmmm, thats sad, especially after a day of helping out with the joeys at the shelter i help at.
I guess it would have been eaten by a fox or crow or something if it had been left in a paddock to die.
Not something i would feed my snakes.


----------



## amazonian (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish people spent as much time culling cane toads as they do hunting roos, rabbits, foxs, pigs & goats.


----------



## Jen (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, maybe i should have said coat of arms. I have no problem with people eating any animal, or using them for food for other animals as long as killing is humane and there is a sustainable population. Kangaroos are overpopulated in many areas. I didn't say that the eating the animals form the emblem was gospel, just what i'd heard


----------



## natrix (Apr 29, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Beef or bacon, most people on earth eat that. Killing a Roo. To far.



The supermarket shelves all have kangaroo on them these days trouser , it makes good sense
environmentally , it's quite low in fat & tastes great in a caserole.


----------



## dintony (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't worry Jen. I assumed the Roo and Emu were our National Faunal emblems.


----------



## dintony (Apr 29, 2008)

MY veiw is.... 


I don't care what anyone feeds their snakes, so long as it don't a quick death and you are not just doing to get your own kicks. 

*just in case anyone was wondering what my veiw is... you can stop wondering now *


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 29, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I wish people spent as much time culling cane toads as they do hunting roos, rabbits, foxs, pigs & goats.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Trigger82 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok this is slightly of topic but brings things into perspective.

Where I work we have people from the Philippines now where they come from they eat dog for special occasions, now these guys also admit into going to the pound once evey couple of months to bring home a dog to slaughter and eat (no this is not a joke), 

Now been me i thought this would be illegal so during work i did some research as to this practice is allowed and this is what i found

In all states of Australia, it's against the law to slaughter an animal in your backyard for food.
But there are exceptions of course. 
It's legal if you're a farmer. Or if the animal happens to be a dog or a cat.

Link to the statement http://www.abc.net.au/pm/stories/s697378.htm 

As you can see this happens to be a big concern for the RSPCA who want this changed, but in saying this if its ok for this practice to exist why should it be such a concern to kill (done humanely) wild un-domesticated animals that are in or starting to become plague proportions as long as its not just for sport and has a practical use for the dead carcass.


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 29, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Beef or bacon, most people on earth eat that. Killing a Roo. To far.


There should be no difference what the animal looks like on the outside, it doesnt matter... Anyway, they killed roo's because they're pests in some areas...and you can get roo catfood to...its a good food source when you can't get rabbits etc


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 29, 2008)

koubee said:


> Hmmm, thats sad, especially after a day of helping out with the joeys at the shelter i help at.
> I guess it would have been eaten by a fox or crow or something if it had been left in a paddock to die.
> Not something i would feed my snakes.



I said that stuff earlier, But I agree with Koubee and I wouldnt feed my snake a Joey, i'd help it, get it up to good health again.


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 29, 2008)

people do spend heaps of time hunting cane toads. i personally spend a large amount of time hunting cats. i trapped and destroyed 13 last week alone, and 4 the week before. un fortunately people seem to give roo culling far more attention. 
as far as im concerned, any cat out on the street at night, or left to find its own food by its owners, shouldnt be around and is fare game for trapping and destroying. the owners of these cats should also be subject to bans on keeping animals, large fines and imprisonment. maybee cat owners should require the same licensing as herp owners?


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 29, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> I said that stuff earlier, But I agree with Koubee and I wouldnt feed my snake a Joey, i'd help it, get it up to good health again.



have you ever seen a mob of 4000 roos mate? how about 4000 roos with nothing to eat? what would you do with these?


----------



## wicked reptiles (Apr 29, 2008)

There is no reason not to eat roo, it has en extremely low level of fat, it is at plague numbers in some areas, it is a much more sustainable animal to farm in terms of erosion, and it tastes absolutely wonderful!


----------



## alex_c (Apr 29, 2008)

quite simply in some areas there would be more roo's now than before european settlement. due to bush being cleared and replaced with pasture. look at flinders island for instance and the wallaby population there. before settlement there was hardly any but as soon as bush was replaced with pasture their numbers exploded.and their only predator there really is humans.so really there is absoloutely nothing wrong with using roos for meat and skins as long as their numbers are monitored to ensure too many arent taken.


----------



## euphorion (Apr 29, 2008)

im not trying to start an arguement here but i would like to give my opinion... to those of you who expressed distaste, disgust, or a general negative sentiment to the thought of using roos as a food source, i say shame. please do your research before you feel it necessary to criticise others for their actions. roo is a highly sustainable meat source and if it weren't for the drastic OVERPOPULATION (due to human intervention of increasing their food source of grasslands by cutting down forests for grazing) they do very little it not no damage to the environment. on the other hand im sure you dont even think about the drastic damage caused to our environment when we attempt to produce BEEF. really people, its the most unsustainable meat source there is. and anyway, why bother expressing a dislike for the killing of one particular type of animal over another? is it because roos are cute and cuddly and cattle, well, arent? have you see what they do to newborn calves in order to produce veal? if you dont, find out. and how is using a joey any different to using mice/rats/rabbits as a food source for you pet pythons? i used to keep rabbits as pets, and would if they werent illegal in queensland, but that wouldnt stop me from purchasing rabbit meat to feed my pythons. hypocricy is possibly the worst of human traits, that and ignorance.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 29, 2008)

Really if people are so concerned about preserving the aussie landscape, we should get rid of the sheep, cows deer horses etc and breed native animals for the meat, as we all know the land is being destroyed more from heavy grazing, hard hooved animals compacting the soil and destroying our rivers and lakes.
Besides a kangaroo is not much different than a giant rat. How can you feel sorry for a joey but not feel bad about feeding a pinky rat to a snake? All the same really....


----------



## Noongato (Apr 29, 2008)

Ha ha! While i was busy typing that my new little BHP escaped and was climbing on the DVD player. Woops


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> have you ever seen a mob of 4000 roos mate? how about 4000 roos with nothing to eat? what would you do with these?



I would leave them alone because nature will take care of them. Nature never lets her creatures suffer, ever.

If you kill our national emblems god will send you straight to Hell to burn for all eternity.

Amen.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 29, 2008)

O...........k...............................................


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 29, 2008)

**breath a sigh of helplessness**
nature didn't put them there, god didn't put them as our national emblems...


----------



## snakenurse (Apr 29, 2008)

all good and well to use injured things as a food source but I wonder about the legalities of doing this...personally I wouldn't be posting a pic of feeding a native animal to a captive animal, parks would surely jump up and down if they saw this.

I would also worry about the parasite transfer to ur bredli from feeding wild prey.

Just my 2cents worth...


----------



## ravensgait (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow I'm rather surprised at some of the responses here... Randy


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 30, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> **breath a sigh of helplessness**
> nature didn't put them there, god didn't put them as our national emblems...



I'll let you in on a little secret. Sdaji sometimes has his tongue planted firmly in his cheek. He is also trained as an ecologist.

Sorry, some people genuinely are stupid enough to say what I did. I suppose my underestimation of human stupidity made my sarcasm insufficiently extreme. Incidentally, 'roo is my favourite red meat and for what it's worth, there isn't much I won't happily eat.


----------



## gold&black... (Apr 30, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Incidentally, 'roo is my favourite red meat and for what it's worth, there isn't much I won't happily eat.




Lol Sdaji, u did prove that with the meal worms........


----------



## euphorion (Apr 30, 2008)

LMAO. Sdaji you had me worried for a second there mate...


----------



## Australis (Apr 30, 2008)

I really enjoy eating kangaroo, i think captive snakes should know that same joy.


----------



## cris (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont understand how ppl can say that roo is cute, it doesnt even have a head :?

Perhaps they should be alternated with kittens every few weeks to provide some variety in the diet.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 30, 2008)

hornet said:


> next roo shooting trip i'll be collecting a few joeys for feeders. Probably easyer then tracking down feeder rabbits up here.



Why are you shooting native animals?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 30, 2008)

snakenurse said:


> all good and well to use injured things as a food source but I wonder about the legalities of doing this...personally I wouldn't be posting a pic of feeding a native animal to a captive animal, parks would surely jump up and down if they saw this.
> 
> I would also worry about the parasite transfer to ur bredli from feeding wild prey.
> 
> Just my 2cents worth...



I've been in contact with parks in the NT. As long as the animals are legally held and dead there is no legal problem with it.


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 30, 2008)

Trigger82 said:


> As you can see this happens to be a big concern for the RSPCA who want this changed, but in saying this if its ok for this practice to exist why should it be such a concern to kill (done humanely) wild un-domesticated animals that are in or starting to become plague proportions as long as its not just for sport and has a practical use for the dead carcass.


 
The problem you have there is......not everyone knows the correct way to humanely kill something, also adding to the fact you dont kill every species in the same way (i.e ..you wouldnt put a mammal in the fridge for an hour & then the freezer !)

I thought skippy was quite nice....esp with bbq sauce!


----------



## natrix (Apr 30, 2008)

Half a kilo of Roo , 1 big onoin , 3 potatoes , 2 carrots , 1 pint beef stock , half pint white wine,
handful of mixed herbs , 1 tin chopped tomamtoes , salt & pepper .

Basically sear the meat in olive oil , put it aside , brown the onions in the meat/oil juice.
put into casserole dish with stock , wine , herbs & potoatoes . put in oven for 50 mins on 200.
Thenadd everything else & cook for another hour on 150.
Can add a bit of flour thicker too.

Tastes really good !!..........mmmmmm...Rooooooo


----------



## JasonL (Apr 30, 2008)

Roo tastes aweful IMO, there are so many better meats available, Lamb, Duck, Chicken, Pork, Beef, Rabbit, Turkey even Crocodile.. frig even goat tastes better. Sure you can dress it up with sauces and make it edible, but would be last on my list everytime, as a snake food though, it's A1, low fat / fur and blunter claws than kittens.


----------



## natrix (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you tried in a casserole though ? ....I didn't like it cooked as steak , but the casserole is killin' , so to speak .


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 30, 2008)

IMO feeding the snake a joey, is no different to feeding your dog/cat roo mince.
It is sold readily in most pet stores.... ie, petbarn.


----------



## Dragontamer (Apr 30, 2008)

some of you guys are starting to scare me...i mean imagine if americans started eating bald eagles not to mention national emblems even more endangered. but seriously i have no probs with it... well aftter looking after a joey for a while they are rather cute.


----------



## Australis (Apr 30, 2008)

Its not our fault we have good native tucka.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 30, 2008)

natrix said:


> Have you tried in a casserole though ? ....I didn't like it cooked as steak , but the casserole is killin' , so to speak .



I love it as a steak, if it's done right.

Its the Kanga Bangas (roo sausages) that taste weird.



Hix


----------



## jbourke (Apr 30, 2008)

Dragontamer said:


> some of you guys are starting to scare me...i mean imagine if americans started eating bald eagles not to mention national emblems even more endangered. but seriously i have no probs with it... well aftter looking after a joey for a while they are rather cute.



The bald eagle is not a pest, in fact its on the endangered list.


----------



## gman78 (Apr 30, 2008)

Try emu steak then


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 30, 2008)

Never been fussed on roo steaks, but I might have to give Natrix's stew a shot. Sounds yum.

Roos are destroying properties all over our country. Unless you are a property owner, or live in the more rural areas, you probably wouldn't understand the damage that they can do. We are so overwhelmed with them here... I have them in my front yard!!! When we go out on a cull, we are all licenced, and the property owners have asked us to be there. Every bit of a roo is utilised. Even our dogs are fed. 

As for the joeys. Well, we don't have x-ray vision, and there is no way of telling if a roo is carrying a joey. Once the roo is down, you have to kill the joey immediately or you can be in a world of trouble. They make a high pitched squeal that brings daddy running... and I don't know if any of you have ever come face to face with a 6foot plus buck before... but WOW... that is scarey.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 30, 2008)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> and I don't know if any of you have ever come face to face with a 6foot plus buck before... but WOW... that is scarey.



Not with a trusty 30/30 at your hip it's not.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Apr 30, 2008)

why should we kill our emblem, i would swear 50 times but im to young, to all the younger people out there,,,,.................. KILL THE ADULTS AND FEED THEM TO YOUR SNAKES and dont forget to chop there heads off!!!


----------



## Noongato (Apr 30, 2008)

Everyone comes back to the roo being the emblem, does anyone actually know why the roo and emu are australias emblems?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Apr 30, 2008)

bcause they cant walk bakwards


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Apr 30, 2008)

they dont dserve to be killed


----------



## Noongato (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep exactly....... How is that so brilliant to make them superior to the other native animals?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Apr 30, 2008)

i dont know im not a book


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Apr 30, 2008)

they were here way bfore us and will be here long after


----------



## Noongato (Apr 30, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> they were here way bfore us and will be here long after


 
Well i hope so....The human race being the last living species on earth would be a shame...


----------



## wicked reptiles (Apr 30, 2008)

I am pretty sure it is to symbolize Australia will only move forward, never back.


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 30, 2008)

im confused, why do all the younger people think its wrong to cull or eat roo? what are they teaching in schools these days. im not what you would call old, and my generation has no issue with keeping a population of animals in check.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 30, 2008)

Trigger82 said:


> Where I work we have people from the Philippines now where they come from they eat dog for special occasions, now these guys also admit into going to the pound once evey couple of months to bring home a dog to slaughter and eat (no this is not a joke)


 
I know the arguments for and against, but to go to a pound looking for a dog to slaughter to eat, in my opinion is absolutely disgusting. People like that make me sick. I don't care what their argument for it is, this is Australia and we don't accept that type of behaviour. 

A dog sitting in a pound, abandoned, someone agrees to take it. You can imagine the dog, excited, jumping around wagging its tail at all then new found attention, only to be shipped to its 'new home' only to be butchered by some disgusting, less than human freak for their own pleasure.

I lose my faith in the human race a little more each day!


----------



## natrix (Apr 30, 2008)

I take it that you can't make it over for Tea & a slice of Spaniel Pavlova tonight then mrmikk 




mrmikk said:


> I know the arguments for and against, but to go to a pound looking for a dog to slaughter to eat, in my opinion is absolutely disgusting. People like that make me sick. I don't care what their argument for it is, this is Australia and we don't accept that type of behaviour.
> 
> A dog sitting in a pound, abandoned, someone agrees to take it. You can imagine the dog, excited, jumping around wagging its tail at all then new found attention, only to be shipped to its 'new home' only to be butchered by some disgusting, less than human freak for their own pleasure.
> 
> I lose my faith in the human race a little more each day!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 30, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> I know the arguments for and against, but to go to a pound looking for a dog to slaughter to eat, in my opinion is absolutely disgusting. People like that make me sick. I don't care what their argument for it is, this is Australia and we don't accept that type of behaviour.
> 
> A dog sitting in a pound, abandoned, someone agrees to take it. You can imagine the dog, excited, jumping around wagging its tail at all then new found attention, only to be shipped to its 'new home' only to be butchered by some disgusting, less than human freak for their own pleasure.
> 
> I lose my faith in the human race a little more each day!


 
I work with some ladies from the Philippines and they ahev all said they ahve eaten dog(not since they have been in Australia), but since coming here they now say they would never eat it! They all said that over there anything that moves is not safe as they will eat anything and everything, not only that but most time things are killed horribly. I hope we never become like that and allow people to just kill what they want when they want with out some kind of regulations. Humans realy are the foulest creatures on earth, with no respect for anything that is BENEATH us.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 30, 2008)

natrix said:


> I take it that you can't make it over for Tea & a slice of Spaniel Pavlova tonight then mrmikk
> 
> 
> QUOTE=mrmikk;1141039]I know the arguments for and against, but to go to a pound looking for a dog to slaughter to eat, in my opinion is absolutely disgusting. People like that make me sick. I don't care what their argument for it is, this is Australia and we don't accept that type of behaviour.
> ...


[/quote]

Sorry mate, love your pav but busy reading the yellow pages that night


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 30, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I work with some ladies from the Philippines and they ahev all said they ahve eaten dog(not since they have been in Australia), but since coming here they now say they would never eat it! They all said that over there anything that moves is not safe as they will eat anything and everything, not only that but most time things are killed horribly. I hope we never become like that and allow people to just kill what they want when they want with out some kind of regulations. Humans realy are the foulest creatures on earth, with no respect for anything that is BENEATH us.


 
Good on you Bundy, I share you thoughts!


----------



## natrix (Apr 30, 2008)

So , just out of interest then Bundy & mrmikk , what animal do you draw the line at ?
Badger , monkey , possum , weasle , llama , dingo etc ??
Seriously , where's the line?


----------



## Dodie (Apr 30, 2008)

So I guess you guys are vegetarians?


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 30, 2008)

interesting point there natrix, where is the line? 
i personally put the line at humainly killed, not endangered and not somebody elses pet.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 30, 2008)

Whats wrong with eating a dog?? it is dearer than beef in some countries. I draw the line at primates and endangered animals, but if it is clean meat, and esp if it's captive bred, I'll give it a go, if it tastes bad, I'll only eat it once. It's only peoples perception that makes you go errrr, if you were bought up eating dogs, you wouldn't think anything about it.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 30, 2008)

natrix said:


> So , just out of interest then Bundy & mrmikk , what animal do you draw the line at ?
> Badger , monkey , possum , weasle , llama , dingo etc ??
> Seriously , where's the line?


 
I know where you're coming from, but mate I love my dog and I would do what ever was necessary to stop anyone doing him harm, do you know what I mean? That's where I am coming from.

I think the point is we live in the 21st century, and I accept not every country has living standards like ours, but in Australia, everyone has access to food, even the unemployed, we have a welfare system that is accessible, there is no need to butcher dogs to eat. Sign up with Centrelink if you're that hard up and you can survive and live like a human being, people don't have to act like damn Neanderthals.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 30, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Whats wrong with eating a dog?? it is dearer than beef in some countries. I draw the line at primates and endangered animals, but if it is clean meat, and esp if it's captive bred, I'll give it a go, if it tastes bad, I'll only eat it once. It's only peoples perception that makes you go errrr, if you were bought up eating dogs, you wouldn't think anything about it.


 
Jason, in this country we DON'T eat dogs, if it is part of your culture that you have bought with you from OS and you don't like Australian values then go back to where you came from or accept and respect Aussie values and culture. I don't mean you as in you personally, I mean those that say it is part of _their_ culture. It is NOT Aussie culture, people need to respect this country's values as we do when we go OS.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 30, 2008)

There are people who love their pet cows and sheep as well. As long as its captive bread and humanly killed I can't see a problem.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 30, 2008)

Dodie said:


> So I guess you guys are vegetarians?


 
I am definitely not a vegetarian Dodie, far from it, I love my beef and chicken.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 30, 2008)

Some countries just eat dogs, has nothing to do with culture, they just prefer to eat it over such things as beef, sure dogs are reasonably intelligent animals, but so are pigs, but we don't hold them in such high regard because they arn't as pleasant to look at (but geez their **** tastes nice!), I don't hold it against anyone for not wanting to eat something, but animals are just meat of different flavours. Would you eat Croc?? if so, would you eat a snake or a goanna??


----------



## cris (Apr 30, 2008)

If certain animals wernt supposed to be food then they wouldnt be made out of meat. If it tastes good and is legal its fair game regardless of which country you are in or from. If you dont think an animal should be used as food dont eat it, no point trying to push your beliefs onto others(unless they are gullable).


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 30, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Some countries just eat dogs, has nothing to do with culture, they just prefer to eat it over such things as beef, sure dogs are reasonably intelligent animals, but so are pigs, but we don't hold them in such high regard because they arn't as pleasant to look at (but geez their **** tastes nice!), I don't hold it against anyone for not wanting to eat something, but animals are just meat of different flavours. Would you eat Croc?? if so, would you eat a snake or a goanna??


 
Different strokes for different folks brother.....

Just my opinion, I don't expect everyone to agree. My dog is like my best mate, so you may understand my disgust at the prospect of slaughtering and eating my mate, that's where I am coming from. Mate, I'd go pretty ballistic at someone trying to hurt my mate.

Enough said from me on this one, over & out.


----------



## Zdogs (Apr 30, 2008)

> Just my opinion, I don't expect everyone to agree. My dog is like my best mate, so you may understand my disgust at the prospect of slaughtering and eating my mate, that's where I am coming from. Mate, I'd go pretty ballistic at someone trying to hurt my mate.


I Absolutely agree!


----------



## PhilK (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes but you wouldn't be eating your own dog... If you bonded with a pig/cow/sheep/roo like you did your dog you wouldn't want to eat it either..


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Apr 30, 2008)

Man, am I getting hungry!

:shock:


----------



## natrix (Apr 30, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Jason, in this country we DON'T eat dogs, if it is part of your culture that you have bought with you from OS and you don't like Australian values then go back to where you came from or accept and respect Aussie values and culture. I don't mean you as in you personally, I mean those that say it is part of _their_ culture. It is NOT Aussie culture, people need to respect this country's values as we do when we go OS.



I get the feeling you're talking about anglo saxon christian values here not necessarilty 'Australian' right mrmikk ? or does 'Australian' to you mean only Anglo imported values ?


----------



## llasher (Apr 30, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Jason, in this country we DON'T eat dogs, if it is part of your culture that you have bought with you from OS and you don't like Australian values then go back to where you came from or accept and respect Aussie values and culture. I don't mean you as in you personally, I mean those that say it is part of _their_ culture. It is NOT Aussie culture, people need to respect this country's values as we do when we go OS.


 Who decides what "Aussie values and culture" are and where does it say we can't eat dogs? The culture cops? Last time I looked we had multiple cultures and their is no culture laws. Do we only eat fish and chips from a certain North Qld take away? Pigs are highly intelligent animals but who doesn't eat bacon (other my friends Mohamed and Max Weinstein)?

I personally enjoy munching poodle, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## natrix (Apr 30, 2008)

llasher said:


> Who decides what "Aussie values and culture" are and where does it say we can't eat dogs? The culture cops? Last time I looked we had multiple cultures and their is no culture laws. Do we only eat fish and chips from a certain North Qld take away? Pigs are highly intelligent animals but who doesn't eat bacon (other my friends Mohamed and Max Weinstein)?
> 
> I personally enjoy munching poodle, is there anything wrong with that?



Exactly llasher ......infact I'm having a slice of poodle strudel as I write.


----------



## llasher (Apr 30, 2008)

natrix said:


> Exactly llasher ......infact I'm have a slice of poodle strudel as I write.


*Chew it!*


----------



## spongebob (Apr 30, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Roo tastes aweful IMO, there are so many better meats available, Lamb, Duck, Chicken, Pork, Beef, Rabbit, Turkey even Crocodile.. frig even goat tastes better. Sure you can dress it up with sauces and make it edible, but would be last on my list everytime, as a snake food though, it's A1, low fat / fur and blunter claws than kittens.



You may have not have it served up right. Needs a different style of cooking to most red meats, more like lamb as the French do it (just of red and raw but definitely on the pink side). It's a favourite on the barbie in our pineapple. Sounds like it may time for another cook up down Bikini Bottom?


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 30, 2008)

Roo is th Best meat ever......


----------



## amazonian (Apr 30, 2008)

Snake saki mmmm. 
Habu & Absente, I could drink that all night long.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 30, 2008)

I've cooked it plenty of ways Bob, I havn't bought any in some time....mmmm 15 years odd, it used to be really expensive, well.. for what it was, and at that price, I'd rather eat Lamb! but if your cooking again, I'll haul over your way, though I think it's my turn, that's if your allowed into the Shire, might do a mixed Weber, Lamb, Chicken and Duck, no dog I promise


----------



## Adzo (Apr 30, 2008)

Roo loin seasoned with sweet smoked paprika and szechuan pepper, seared rare and well rested. Awesome. As is roo with chilli chocolate jus.
Letting the meat rest is very important, more so than beef or lamb. Roo straight off the hot-plate will bleed dry when cut and turn out stringy and tough. Let it relax and and the muscle fibres loosen up and hold the juices in.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 30, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Snake saki mmmm.
> Habu & Absente, I could drink that all night long.



What type of snake? Can you get different types?


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2008)

gold&black... said:


> Lol Sdaji, u did prove that with the meal worms........



Mealworms? They're yummy! I'll happily eat things which make mealworms look appealing to normal people


----------



## albino (May 1, 2008)

mini_kitty said:


> Why is it horrible? Its just another mammal. Mice, rats, guinea pigs, *baby chickens*, rabbits, piglets


 

biology101, chicken is a bird


----------



## ravensgait (May 1, 2008)

Well it is good to know that Ignorance isn't just an American and European affliction seems to be a world wide problem these days.. Someone pass me a slice of that Roo ! medium rare if you please.. Randy


----------



## Moreliaman (May 1, 2008)

Dodie said:


> So I guess you guys are vegetarians?


 
Im always suspicious about vegetarians.......are they vegetarians because they like animals.....or because they hate plants ???


----------



## Veredus (May 1, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Jason, in this country we DON'T eat dogs, if it is part of your culture that you have bought with you from OS and you don't like Australian values then go back to where you came from or accept and respect Aussie values and culture.


 


mrmikk said:


> Just my opinion, I don't expect everyone to agree.


 
Hmmm, May be just me, but these two statements don't exactly seem to go together, on the one hand you seem to think anybody who doesn't agree with your idea of "proper behaviour" should be deported. On the other hand however these people don't have to agree with you? So now they can stay?

By the way, many of the dogs found at the pound are destined to be euthanised anyway if a home is not found for them and there is always the chance that if they do find a home, the new owner will be as abusive or neglectful as the last. What is wrong with eating any animal as long as it has been humanely killed, ESPECIALLY if it was likely to be euthanised anyway? The dog obviously isn't the best mate of the person about to eat it, just like you aren't best mates with the cows and chooks you devour.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 1, 2008)

Roo is nice , tastes like a cross between Koala and Platypus . I am planing to feed my bigger snakes on baby Vegans .


----------



## ravensgait (May 1, 2008)

Jungletrans if my Monitor stops working anytime soon it is your fault for the Dr. Pepper I just spit all over it.. So if you get a bill in the mail you'll know why LMAO..Randy


----------



## dude_joel (May 1, 2008)

good stuff jungletrans. 
while were on the topic, i often feed my blue tongues with sparrows and black birds. they are trapped with a fishing net and fed whole. 
is this considered wrong also?


should ruffle some feathers.


----------



## bundy_zigg (May 1, 2008)

I recon childern would be tasty, i might just go and get the one from next door and chop it up for tea!!!!, better yet why doesent Australia be like other countries and chop out a snakes still beating heart and feed it to rich pigs who think it will give them a better sex life, owww and this ones a must do, why dont we all skin racoons while they are still alive its so fun to watch them squirm while their fur is being peeled from their bodies. Ohhh and the sun bears i mean what can i say how yummy would their bile be and they realy do like having to live in tiny cages with a pipe stuck in their bodies! these are just a few of the many things that we do! and worst of all look at what we do to each other, i got an email today about a little boy who was killed and his body stuffed with drugs so they could smuggle it over the mexican boarder pretending he was a sleep! NEED I SAY MORE! im just happy their are good as well as bad! and im not a vegan, i eat meat!


----------



## Kimbully (May 1, 2008)

DudeJoel, does a blackbird fit whole in a bluetongue?
If they were humanely euthanased I wouldn't disagree.....


----------



## Fossilman (May 1, 2008)

Hey all , im new here.... read this and thought id add my 2c.

On the dog issue, it seems totally wrong to butcher and eat an animal that we have bred to be "mans best friend", an animal that would be willing to be loyal to any owner and an animal that was probably given as a christmas present when it just a cute little puppy wagging its tail...

Even though it might have been euthunised anyway, theres a big difference from being put down and being butchered by a phillapino.

On another note, humans are gods biggest mistake i rekon, australia does plently of bad things aswell, we ship millions of sheep a year to the middle east in appalling conditions where they are auctioned off to the highest bidder and then often stuffed into a car boot still alive and driven accross the desert just so they can cull the animal in some sort of ritualistic sacrificial ceromony.


----------



## Hickson (May 1, 2008)

dude_joel said:


> i often feed my blue tongues with sparrows and black birds. they are trapped with a fishing net and fed whole.
> is this considered wrong also?



Yes.

Freeze them for six weeks before feeding to kill any parasites.



Hix


----------



## euphorion (May 1, 2008)

this has certainly turned into an interesting discussion 

on the topic of judeo-christian belief systems, AKA dominion/human supremecy etc, should not our supposed superiority over 'non-sentient' beings justify responsible stewardship of those creatures? if we are to harvest (in any use of the term) another creatures body and or by-products for our benefit do we not have the responsibility to maintain some sort of 'right to life' system? (such as quick and painless death, quality of life before slaughter etc)... IMO it makes no difference what the animal looks like on the outside, it simply comes down to the individual to chose to support (or not) the particular industry that provides them with any such meat they prefer. 

For personal reasons i do not eat red meat, but by no means does this mean i judge others for the choices they make, that is the beauty of living in a country that allows freedom of speech and thought. however i feel that it is imperative for us to realise that just because someone does not share the sames values and beliefs as yourself does not make your way of thinking 'higher' or more correct, only different. 
Each to their own, and be it on their own conscience. (that is not to say that i am not fundamentally against the slaughter of dolphins and whales in Japan etc) to put things into perspective, i've never felt so disgusted at being a member of the human race when one day i walked passed a Halal butcher and saw i tiny goat kid trotting around, the butcher was sitting on a stool sharpening some blades... you can guess what happened next. 

oh and can i just say, that comment on 'respect our values when you're in aus, like we do when we're overseas...' mhm, uuuuuh, makes me wonder about all those aussie gals wondering around temples in thailand in shorts, singlet and thongs... taking photos... doesnt look like WE observe native culture and value systems when WE go overseas now does it? and 'ahem' respect our LAWS and legislation, not necessarily our values, we can hardly expect to call ourselves mutlicultural if we expect conformation to the 'norm' by everyone that we consider different. 

oooh that was a bit of a rant now wasnt it?:lol:


----------



## dude_joel (May 1, 2008)

yep they fit whole into a medium sized bluey's mouth. most of mine wont take a mouse or bird, but i have one in particular that will take any food, it especially likes mice and birds. im not sure if it likes the struggle, but it takes a good hour for it to swallow a black bird. it walks it around the cage and smashes it into anything solid that it can find. it once ate 6 mice in one sitting. it'll be fully grown next season, and hopefully breeding. should be a beauty of a blood line 
maybe when its fully grown it can feast on pinky roos aswell.


----------



## euphorion (May 2, 2008)

out of interest, how much go roo joeys cost? are they more expensive than rats of comparative size etc?


----------



## hornet (May 2, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Why are you shooting native animals?



1. We have a DMP to do so
2. They are good eating
3. In the good times their numbers get extreamly high then when the dams dry up and the food dies, so do the roo's. I can walk into any old building on my friends property and count 30-40+ roo carcasses which have all died a relatively slow death and have gone to waste. 

IMO its better to put them out of their misery and put them to use if possible.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 2, 2008)

> i've never felt so disgusted at being a member of the human race when one day i walked passed a Halal butcher and saw i tiny goat kid trotting around, the butcher was sitting on a stool sharpening some blades... you can guess what happened next.


Shooshoo, I imagine the kid would have been slaughtered..I dont understand where your coming from..
Halal slaughter in quick and the person who kills the animal has respect for it..not like the daily killing of veal and other animals in a non halal / kosher kill in the abbatoir.


----------



## hornet (May 2, 2008)

I honestly have no problems with people eating any animal, aslong as its not endangered and killed humanely. With the argument against eating dogs, do you have a problem with chinese, indian, italian, etc resturants? Australia is a multicultural country, if someone move here from asia and wishes to eat dog, if they slaughter it the right way i dont see the problem, alot of the dugs at the pound end up being out down anyway, whats wrong with making use of the meat? If animals wernt ment to be eaten, why are they made of food?


----------



## swaddo (May 2, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I would leave them alone because nature will take care of them. Nature never lets her creatures suffer, ever.
> 
> If you kill our national emblems god will send you straight to Hell to burn for all eternity.
> 
> Amen.



LMAO ... you're a stirrer Sdaji


----------



## Matthew Burgess (May 2, 2008)

if god didnt want us to eat animals why did he make them taste so good?


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

*What!?*



dude_joel said:


> people do spend heaps of time hunting cane toads. i personally spend a large amount of time hunting cats. i trapped and destroyed 13 last week alone, and 4 the week before. un fortunately people seem to give roo culling far more attention.
> as far as im concerned, any cat out on the street at night, or left to find its own food by its owners, shouldnt be around and is fare game for trapping and destroying. the owners of these cats should also be subject to bans on keeping animals, large fines and imprisonment. maybee cat owners should require the same licensing as herp owners?



Joel,.

Please tell me you are not for real!

I dont keep cats, I am not a cat person,& I believe that ppl that do keep cats should keep a close eye on them and not them them wonder around killing birds & wildlife at night,.
but please tell me you dont go out catching other peoples cats and kill them!! who the hell gave you the right to go around killing peoples pets!!!


----------



## Isis (May 2, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> Joel,.
> 
> Please tell me you are not for real!
> 
> ...



If its outside and not kept in an escapeproof enclosure its feral and fair game........simple. What right do people have to keep an introduced species that has been proven to kill wildlife. 



Hmmmm here we go again...................


----------



## Gecko :) (May 2, 2008)

As I said, I am far from a cat lover,.and I hate what cats get up to,. but I dont think it is anyone right to go around trapping them and killing them, I just dont think that is the done thing.


----------



## Isis (May 2, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> As I said, I am far from a cat lover,.and I hate what cats get up to,. but I dont think it is anyone right to go around trapping them and killing them, I just dont think that is the done thing.



It is and there should be more of it.


----------



## caustichumor (May 2, 2008)

I don't think he is setting up snares in peoples yards to trap pets....


----------



## hornet (May 2, 2008)

as said if they are out of the owners property they are fair game. If they cannot keep them locked up a night they should keep them


----------



## snakesrule (May 2, 2008)

Possibly humans are in plague proportions.
Look what the urban sprawl is doing to our native wildlife. 
Maybe we should start freezing our neighbors for six weeks and then feed them to our snakes.
I dont know about the rest of yous.
I have known some neighbours to be total parasites.


----------



## Isis (May 2, 2008)

Hmmmm yes there are a lot of humans that do need culling.............no arguement from me there.


----------



## amazonian (May 2, 2008)

Isis said:


> If its outside and not kept in an escapeproof enclosure its feral and fair game........


 
Like snakes yeah?
Trap some nice big Olive python, cooked on the BBQ with chilli sauce. Washed down with Snake Saki. Yummo


----------



## Isis (May 2, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Like snakes yeah?
> Trap some nice big Olive python, cooked on the BBQ with chilli sauce. Washed down with Snake Saki. Yummo



read my whole post...............................


----------



## Hickson (May 2, 2008)

This thread has had it's day, posts are now off-topic and we're talking about cats again.

Subject closed.



Hix


----------

